# Cubase mit Iphone / iPod-Touch steuern



## sight011 (8. Dezember 2009)

http://www.delamar.de/musikprodukti...5-per-iphone-und-ipod-touch-fernsteuern-3556/

Das dürfte interessant für einige Technik-Freaks sein 

... Eine Frage hab ich aber noch und zwar ist jemandem etwas darüber bekannt, dass man über das iPhone/iPod-Touch auch Fader-Informationen oder Midi Daten (Drums) übermitteln kann?  (Chmee hau mal einen raus )


----------



## bokay (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ja da gibt es einige. Proremote z.B. Cubase lässt sich damit leider nicht steuern da es  OSC (open sound control) nicht unterstützt.

Auf Youtube gibts genug Videos wo allerlei Spielereien demonstriert werden.

Interessant ist auch der Jazzmutant Lemur der multitouch Technologie schon seit Jahren als Controller für DAWs anbietet...


----------

